# Plants for non-Co2 low tech



## DHenry (19 Dec 2010)

Hello,

I am planning a redcaps of my fathers tank. It needs to be very low maintenance and therefore no Co2. The tank is 190l. I am keeping the light low with a single 25w bulb running the length. I plan to use soil and cap it with tesco cat litter maybe. I would like dome recommendations on plants with low Co2 demands. I would like to plant it quits heavily, maybe a jungle style. Thanks.


----------



## dw1305 (20 Dec 2010)

Hi all,


> The tank is 190l. I am keeping the light low with a single 25w bulb running the length.


 That could be very low light, what is the bulb? it may be possible if it is a HO T5, otherwise you almost certainly won't provide enough PAR.
You could try just a floater, possibly _Salvinia_ is the least light demanding.



> I would like to plant it quits heavily, maybe a jungle style


 I think this is a non-starter. The plants with the lowest photosynthetic compensation points are characterised by dark green colouring (they contain a lot of chlorophyll) and very slow growth. I'd try _Anubias_ spp. and mosses planted well up in the tank on the wood/rock-work and directly under the light. I'm not sure you have enough light even for these. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## DHenry (20 Dec 2010)

I can up the lighting if required but I thought it would be best to start with lower light and a nutritious base. I can always increase light to the optimum but in order to avoid algae I'd like to start fairly low. I will double check though as this was second hand information. It may be that there are 2 x 25watts in there. Next time I am over at there house I will look and find out. Cheers.


----------

